# Heavy bleeding



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to ask another question about bleeding, but it is fairly specific and I can't find an answer anywhere else.

At 12+4 weeks I started bleeding heavily (bright red with some clots) and cramping.  I called the midwife who came out to give me an anti-D shot and said that it was possible I was losing one of the twins.  It was Friday and although the midwife tried, the hospital wouldn't scan me till Monday.

As you can imagine we were very worried, and I managed to call in a favour and get a private scan done on Friday where we saw that both babies were apparently healthy.

I carried on bleeding all weekend and was seen by a consultant on the Monday who examined me and found no cause for the bleeding.  Another scan showed two healthy babies and I was told not to worry (!) and to only call the hospital if I bled continuously for another week.

The bleeding stopped that evening and I had a brown discharge for a couple of days.  On the Thursday and Friday I had heavy red bleeding again, and stayed in bed.  The bleeding stopped on Saturday and I have had nothing since.  I am now 14+3 wks. 

Even though I know that the second bout of bleeding is likely to be down to the same mysterious cause as the first bout, I feel slightly uneasy that I haven't seen/heard my babies since before the last bleed.  Should I ask for a midwife appt?  I feel fine in myself, apart from being ridiculously tired, and my bump has had a real growth spurt over the weekend, so I'm guessing everything is fine.  I have no appts booked until I see my consultant for the first time in a fortnight, but I'm not sure if he will scan me then.

I'm sorry to ramble, but I would appreciate some advice.

Thank you,
xx Clare


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Bleeding is difficult and most of the time you never know the cause.  Unfortunately there is not the facility to scan frequently, just in case you have miscarried a twin because at the end of the day nothing can be done about it at this gestation (i am sorry if this seems harsh). It is not easy for a midwife to pick up 2 heart beats with a dopper in late pregnancy let alone at 14 weeks.  Remember most natural conceptions may not find out they are even expecting twins until their 20 week scan.

It is positive that the bleeding has settled again, but you should report it if it happens again.  Perhaps give your local early pregnancy unit a call for advice.  The fact that you are very tired is positive.

Sorry i could not be of further help and i hope you dont think i was being too harsh..

Jan


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

You are an angel for such a quick reply.  No, I don't think you're harsh at all; we are both very pragmatic people and entirely understand the situation.  

Thank you for your advice, I think that if I have no further bleeding I will be patient (!) and wait till I see the consultant at the end of the month.

You and Emily Caitlin do such a great job on here - thank you both so much

xx Clare


----------

